# Bernay Steam Engine CAD Drawings



## JorgensenSteam (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a request for CAD drawings for Bob Jorgensen's Bernay steam engine, so I began making those yesterday.


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 1, 2010)

Pat,

Thank you for documenting this engine. It looks to me quit a challenging project.

Highest regards,

SAM


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 6, 2010)

Pat,

You are a busy fellow.

Just a suggestion, how about adding the photographs and other documentation to the PDF drawing file.

Thank you so much for documenting this interesting engine.

Regards,

SAM


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 7, 2010)

JorgensenSteam  said:
			
		

> Here is an other photo of the Bernay disassembled.
> The proverbial "box-o-parts".



Pat,

A picture is worth a thousand words. Are there other parts that are not in this picture?

Thanks,

SAM


----------



## deverett (Aug 8, 2010)

Great set of pictures, Pat.
Should be a great help for anyone wanting to build one of these fascinating looking engines.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 8, 2010)

JorgensenSteam  said:
			
		

> Sam-
> 
> The only thing not shown in the box is the wood base.
> I did not get time to roll all the photos into a PDF.
> ...



Pat, I don't see the cylinder block, but have seen it in the other photos you posted.

SAM


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 17, 2010)

Pat,

Thank you for the photo's. They really help me to understand how the engine operates.

SAM


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 5, 2010)

Pat J  said:
			
		

> The Bernay drawings are almost complete. - Pat J


Uh-oh . . . Someone beat you to it (Webtech Services LLC © 2006), but that's OK maybe yours will be a different interpretation. A model from the drawing excerpted below was built by Jesse Livingston of Troy TN. I think Jesse's Bernay's engine was written up in _Live Steam Magazine_ but I'm not sure if it was a full construction article or a photo description article. It's a very attractive and interesting engine.


----------



## SAM in LA (Oct 6, 2010)

Pat,


Thanks for the drawings. After I finish up some things I'm working on, I intend to attempt building the Bernay engine.

Thank you for documenting this engine so well.

Regards,

SAM


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 6, 2010)

Pat,
Thanks for the history and it's great to have yet another nice engine added to the world's library of designs.


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Pat,

Great looking model...I was just looking at Jesse's prints ...thinking the same thing everyone else is, when I found this thread.

We'll talk.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Oct 24, 2010)

Ahhh Slip eccentric, as I suspected....that should be easy enough to implement......

Dave


----------



## ref1ection (Oct 25, 2010)

An incredible job on the plans Pat. I'm looking forward to all the build threads starting on this one. :bow:

Ray


----------



## Swift752 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok Guys. I'm the one who started this string, I think, but I'm not sure how to reply or add a question. Hope I'm doing it right. HELP!

My current problem is this. Drawings B-8F and B-8G show the valve gear rods and the quantities for all. 6 rods total. But look at drawing B-8L. it shows 3 long rods, not two. Plus the upper and lower long rods on the right are different lenghts BUT I can't find a drawing for it. Am I missing it somewhere? Please set me right and supply a dimensioned drawing if that's what I'm missing. Much thanks Guys! This engine is a real challenge! Swift 752 Bob


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 19, 2015)

Drawing B-8H has rod #4 which is slightly shorter than the two on drawing G, if you look at drawing L you will see two are tapered (#2) and one straight (#4).

J


----------



## Swift752 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jason: ok. Problem solved.  I DON'T have a B-8H!  What's the easiest way to get it? THANKS for the help. Thought I was going nuts. Come to think of it, there's no B-8I either. Jumps to J. What else am I missing?  Swift 752  Bob


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've got Jesse Livingston's plans right in fron of me if you need anything...I could scan the drawing you need if that would help.

I've got a page here with 22 fasteners on it (bearing stud, valve box stud, valve stud, etc)


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 20, 2015)

Bob, PM me your e-mail.

Latest drawing set is revision 12.

J


----------



## Swift752 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok Guys.  Got her built.  Now I'd like some help in timing her. Seems to me the most critical and first thing to do is to get the eccentric properly placed on the shaft WRT piston position.  The rest should fall into place . Any ideas?  Thanks!  Swift752  Bob


----------



## chrisinestes (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe it's just me, but I didn't see plans or pics of this engine anywhere in this thread. Is it just me? 

So, I'm curious of course... Can somebody link me to the plan set and pictures so I can see what it is? 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## fishy-steve (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Chris. 
I'm confused too.
Can't see any  plans or pics. I'm viewing on my phone so I was putting it down to that???

Steve.


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 23, 2015)

Pat removed all his images and drawings when this site changed hands.

This is an example that someone made from teh plans







J


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Feb 23, 2015)

chrisinestes said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I didn't see plans or pics of this engine anywhere in this thread. Is it just me?
> 
> So, I'm curious of course... Can somebody link me to the plan set and pictures so I can see what it is?
> 
> ...



Hey Chris,

Its not just you. No one posted the plans to Bob Jorgensen's BERNAY Steam Engine they just mentioned them.

You will find revision 12 plans here:

http://www.classicsteamengineering.com/index.php?topic=945.0

Sorry I cant help you with build pics.


----------



## chrisinestes (Feb 23, 2015)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Its not just you. No one posted the plans to Bob Jorgensen's BERNAY Steam Engine they just mentioned them.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks... I actually found the plans at that link a couple days ago. I also found a 3D PDf, and a couple animations on YouTube. I didn't post anything because it seems like maybe access to the plans was guarded and I didn't want to step on anybody's toes. It's a neat engine... Hopefully my machining skills get good enough to give building one a try.

Chris


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 23, 2015)

The plans were on the opening post to this thread but as I said Pat wanted all his stuff removed which is why I also did not post a link here as I know he would not be too happy to have them reposted here.


----------



## jschoenly (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd like to register on the Classic Steam Engineering forum, but it says it's not available or functioning.  Anyone a member there and know how I might register?  Thanks!


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 23, 2015)

Pat closed the forum to new members some time ago.

J


----------

